# Biggest difference between ESTP and ENTP is physicality



## Tom Soy Sauce (Jul 25, 2013)

I see these two types compared very frequently, with a lot of people stumped based on their outer behavior and logical thinking, which is understandable because there are tons of similarities. Everyone always says "are they nerdy or athletic" but that barely proves anything and I try to avoid stereotypes like that when typing people. However, one aspect I've noticed almost always helps me decide between the two lies in behavior, mainly physicality.

For example, if challenged or threatened, an ESTP will more than likely get in your face and not be afraid to get into an altercation if necessary. ESTP's usually don't take sh*t from anybody and can be really intimidating in this way. 

An ENTP on the other hand would more than likely toy with the person and try to make them look stupid/humiliate them. A lot of ENTPs try and avoid physical altercations and like to keep disputes verbal/mental.

I base this on having tons of ESTP friends/acquaintances and family members growing up. Besides myself I know a couple of ENTPs, but the above behavior split applies to both types. 

The same goes for a general behavior, I've noticed the ESTPs I knew were very fond of play fighting and just a general display of physical prowess. I could reciprocate and try to match the aggression, but I never really understood that.

Just my .02. I find it odd that this difference is rarely mentioned, it's pretty clear cut in my opinion.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

I am an ENTP and I have a very high Ne (just look at my functions in my signature) but I have no problems getting physical in fights and also I like to show I'm physically strong and this is why I want muscles and I exercice regularly (I do it for health reasons as well).
I know a bunch of ESTPs and I can see they are quite different from each other. I know an ESTP that likes sports and is good at them; then I know a very ESTP guy that hates sports to death and never exercices or gets into physical fights (he's not strong).
The biggest difference I noticed between me and them is that they seem to think a lot about the present and live in the "here and now"; those I know don't seem to think to the consequences of trheir actions, they hardly ever take a look at the future.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

That is very true. Se is a very aggressive and competitive function. All SP's ar pretty much like that. They don't mind getting up in your face and their emotions quickly change from placid to angry very quickly (My ISFP friend is a prime example) and also ENTP's are the most introverted of the extroverts so I think that's something to remember too when differentiating the two.


----------



## HarpFluffy (Feb 15, 2011)

Tom Soy Sauce said:


> For example, if challenged or threatened, an ESTP will more than likely get in your face and not be afraid to get into an altercation if necessary. ESTP's usually don't take sh*t from anybody and can be really intimidating in this way.


ESTPs are more like ENTJs than ENTPs in this regard. I've noticed ENTPs taunt but don't like to take a fight all the way. I'm unsure their reasons, though. Why do ENTPs dislike prolonged or escalated conflict?


----------



## pirafinil (Jan 7, 2017)

Sometimes i didnt need to physically fight with someone to win..
Most of the time my words can crush someones soul if i am angry enough.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Tom Soy Sauce said:


> I see these two types compared very frequently, with a lot of people stumped based on their outer behavior and logical thinking, which is understandable because there are tons of similarities. Everyone always says "are they nerdy or athletic" but that barely proves anything and I try to avoid stereotypes like that when typing people. However, one aspect I've noticed almost always helps me decide between the two lies in behavior, mainly physicality.
> 
> For example, if challenged or threatened, an ESTP will more than likely get in your face and not be afraid to get into an altercation if necessary. ESTP's usually don't take sh*t from anybody and can be really intimidating in this way.
> 
> ...


Congrats, you've discovered Socionics Se, lol.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

ENTP: ''So you got big guns and abs, so what? I'm supposed to be jealous because you score with tramps?''

ESTP: ''Ooooooh, so you're all political, intellectual and sh*t. How does this get you laid?''


Exaggerating for effect but yeah, that's kind of the contrast between those two. They're Ti/Fe are extremely similar though._ ''I'm right, you're wrong, but allow me to explain why and hopefully change your mind.....''_


----------



## MisterDantes (Nov 24, 2013)

HarpFluffy said:


> ESTPs are more like ENTJs than ENTPs in this regard. I've noticed ENTPs taunt but don't like to take a fight all the way. I'm unsure their reasons, though. Why do ENTPs dislike prolonged or escalated conflict?


I'll just take a guess here, but I think the key is how these two types _interpret_ the situation or translate it to their brains.

ENTPs are, at their core, debaters and excell att psyching out their opponents whereas ESTPs have a SeTi combo which is archetypical combat analytics (being both physically perceptive and analytical). Naturally both types would use their strongest cards to win the fight. 
However, unlike ESTPs who can focus whole-heartedly at the situation in front of them, ENTPs will consider posibilities: opportunities but also risks of failiure and results of the aftermath. Once again, it is only natural that ENTPs then would be more prone to back of as they are perhaps more aware of consequence outside of the fight itself than the ESTPs.

That's my thesis at least. Seems plausible, no?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Omfg some of these generalizations are hilarious and accurate while others are just really dim. 

Similarities
Aux Ti/ Tert Fe
Often reason similarly. I notice all TPs seem to actually question sources of info. Ie you can use faith reasoning and divine miracles or scientific data and a TP is more likely to be like and.... So this study which led to that study supports what you use it for (wow thats convincing). I will just stick to the giant matrix theory. (Sarcasm). Its like hysterical watching an atheist Intj argue with an Infp who is relgious for example (all their 'sources' are relative). TPs imo tend not to take these sorts of subjects serious from a values perspective. Possibly philosophy but definitely not actually using man made books and data collected with relative material to cite anything to support an opinion which all can be completely relative. TPs tend to actually study more info and not draw conclusions but usually are both more likely often to see possibility in many angles. Imo.

Difference Ne and Se I would say is well my stepdad (Entp) has like a photographic memory, can speed read his ability to attain information as far as data well surpases mine. His academic intelligence passes mine. I would say my actual social perception passes his. And yeah he watches alot of satire and parody. I can only get into his stuff which involves action too. He is huge on cult classic kinda stuff. I am sitting there kinda like ok welp I elect we put on The Godfather, Casino, The Usual Suspects. Both he and I can be ecclectic or eccentric in our own right. Ie comfy or maybe alternative. I would definitely say I am the one who still manages to color coordinate. He does spend alot more time making fun of people then I ever do its all delivered in good fun but can be rude. Yeah you're right tho I am definitely the hot head. 

I notice he has alot of ideas and bad follow thru. Not that I follow thru with ever thing. But he is pretty bad with having alot of cooky ideas and no follow thru. No offense but Se/Ni axis better at follow thru.

I would never want to be up against him in a game of jeopardy.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

I have an ESTP sister and had an ENTP closest friend growing up. Small sample size, but they were both highly active, daring, and athletic. Both wouldn't shy from a fight and both would choose to fight verbally first before turning physical if necessary. I'd say the biggest difference was in what they chose to spend their energy thinking about. 

ESTP: how to make herself and her property more attractive, what company has the best deal for sky-diving, who she hates and what they did to make her hate them, etc.

ENTP: create an argument for how humans could have evolved from cats, look for evidence of vampiric heritage in her tooth structure, study Wiccan spells to learn how to command the weather, etc. (yes, these are all real examples)


----------



## Whatevs (Oct 17, 2016)

And then you see an ENTP like me who has always been surrounded by ESTPs and the rules go right out the window! :shocked:


----------

